# 1926 American Fordson



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

I have an 1926 American Fordson. It has sat in the shop, due to not running. My problems is it was grandpas and I'm not exactly sure what is wrong with it and it has no battery. I remember him saying something about a fuel line which I can check out and replace if I need to. The thing I'm really concerned about is the battery and coils. I remember him saying that there might be something wrong with the coils, and I don't know what kind of battery he had in it. It looked like a motorcycle battery, but that is about all I know,\.

My 2 big questions are what kind of battery should I use, and is there a way to check the coils and any other problem that is common on the older tractors like this one.

Thank you!!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you just yanking our chain or do you have a real prize? Wow what a tractor! What are you doing asking us idiots about this tractor? Just kidding. I wouldn't do any thing until you have talked to some pepole that have restored these tractors. I don't know if we have any members here that have, but they probally know where to steer you. Keep the pic comming Thanks


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Mate I reckon that it would have to be 6 volt. I agree with the plumber, check out a lot more before you go hooking up the power to it
but my, wouldn't that be a project?
drool drool


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

!926 was the last year the Fordson was built in the U.S.In 1927,it was made in Ireland,and imported here.It uses a 6vdc system,with model t coils.It can be updated to 12vdc,by changing the battery,coils,and if used the generator.The early models used kerosen (oil-mist)for fuel,but gasolene to start.They could be a real pain to get started,espescially in cold weather!One DANGEROUS quirk,was the worm-gear reduction,in the rearend.If the implement it was pulling(i.e. A plow)caught on something,the tractor would flip backward.There were no brakes on this model.the worm-drive would cause it to stop when the clutch was pushed in.Look on Wikpedia for more info.Good luck with the resto!


----------



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I didn't realize that was the last year for the American Fordson, but he does have a 1929 Irish Fordson a little more restored (pictued below)... Too bad the setup isn't the same at all. Both were set up for Gasoline and Kerosene, but now just run on gas. The one thing I remember about the '26 American Fordson is it sometimes could kick real hard when trying to start, something that never happened when trying to start the '29 Irish.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Could be just a simple matter of retarding the timing a bit.My granpa had an old Ford,and they had a timing lever on the steering column.You would retard the timing,to crank it,and when it started,you moved the lever up,to advance it. Get it wrong and the "bang " would scare the H... out of you!


----------



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

*fordson carb*

Hey.... I got spark to the plugs (REAL GOOD SPARK), and I have the gas line freed of any clogs, but I have to check out the carb, and it looks like fun??? It is probably the same basic concept as most, but it's got a different set up than I've worked on before. Any tips on working on a 1926 American Fordson carb would be greatly appreciated.


----------

